# Guitar Hero 3



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone play this?  My gf's sister got it for Christmas.  I had never seen it before.  I got hooked after trying it once.  My gf can't stop playing it either.  We went out yesterday and bought it for my Xbox 360.  Its really addicting and fun to play while you are partying.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Keep trying to get it for the wii.  Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Keep trying to get it for the wii.  Can't find it anywhere.



Yeah they were sold out around here for a while I was told.  They'll start getting more in shortly I'm sure.  Your best bet would be to just pre-order one at your local game store.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)

heard about it, never seen it or played it.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear it's fucking difficult.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> heard about it, never seen it or played it.



You don't know what your missing Prince.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I hear it's fucking difficult.



There are difficulty levels; Easy, Medium, Hard, Expert.  I beat it on easy and am a quarter way through Medium.  I don't think I'll ever complete it on hard.  There are 5 buttons on the wireless guitar.  On easy you only use 3 of them, medium you use 4 buttons, and hard you use all 5.  Here is what it looks like.





YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Dec 27, 2007)

So now I know what people thought of my WoW addiction. I watch my friends play it, and I can't help to to think how ghey it is. 

South park did a fantastic episode about it.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So now I know what people thought of my WoW addiction. I watch my friends play it, and I can't help to to think how ghey it is.
> 
> South park did a fantastic episode about it.



Yeah that episode was great.  I like the WoW episode better though.  You should try playing it once.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 27, 2007)

After teaching classical guitar for 10 years, this game doesn't interest me at all.  I too will stick with my WoW addiction


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 27, 2007)

same as the above couple of posts, I don't see the big deal. seems way to repetitive, and not too much of a strategy to beat it.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> same as the above couple of posts, I don't see the big deal. seems way to repetitive, and not too much of a strategy to beat it.



It takes a lot of skill and practice to beat this game on the hard levels.  With that said, it is still a video game.  I'm just saying its fun to play.  Anyone can do it and have fun playing it.


----------



## captaincaberman (Dec 27, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Keep trying to get it for the wii.  Can't find it anywhere.



Give these guys a shot
http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product_id=230184


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 27, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> It takes a lot of skill and practice to beat this game on the hard levels.  With that said, it is still a video game.  I'm just saying its fun to play.  Anyone can do it and have fun playing it.



oh yeah, I'm not saying it doesn't take skill because in my opinion it would take more skill than using a regular control for a game. to me it just seems not so strategy based which just isn't my type of game.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't play shit like that. I'd be seeing those buttons in my mind for days like the post-Tetris effect. This game just looks like that dance dance revolution game except using your hands. Not my cup of tea but I hear about its popularity all the time so it's probably just me.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 27, 2007)

I always thought the same thing as Kelju and etc, that the game looked repetitive and uninteresting, but its actually a hell of a lot of fun once you pick it up several times.

The first two or three times you play it is stupid, hard, and generally un-fun


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I can't play shit like that. I'd be seeing those buttons in my mind for days like the post-Tetris effect. This game just looks like that dance dance revolution game except using your hands. Not my cup of tea but I hear about its popularity all the time so it's probably just me.



I get that.  I thought the same thing until I played it.  Another selling point is that my gf really liked it.  Finally a video game she enjoys playing.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah they were sold out around here for a while I was told.  They'll start getting more in shortly I'm sure.  Your best bet would be to just pre-order one at your local game store.



Yeah been sold out for months around here.  Just ordered it off ebay. paid a little more oh well!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah been sold out for months around here.  Just ordered it off ebay. paid a little more oh well!



I'm not sure if you have gamestops up your way. They sell used video game accessories, games and consoles.   The guitar hero bundle pack comes with 1 guitar.  You can pick up used ones for 40$.  I think they are 60 or 70$ brand new.  You need two guitars to play each other.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2007)

They had a demo set-up at Sam's one day...I tried it out.  I can't connect visual cues to musical sound(can't read sheet music gotta play by ear) so my ears would fucking hear notes that should be played at a different place on the neck than what the screen was showing.....I could probably do it with the sound muted but then what fun would that be right?


----------



## SYN (Dec 27, 2007)

I have guitar hero one and two, and L-O-V-E them. When they were first coming out I _hated_ it cause I couldn't play it right off. I've beat both on easy, medium, and hard and can get 100% on most songs. Expert is ridiculously difficult though, so it'll be a while before I accomplish that. Once in a while I'll pull it off on expert, but most of the time I just fail.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 27, 2007)

Yah I bought it for my step dad and i love it
I spent like 6 hours playing it on xmas. The Tom Morello Boss is my favourite


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 27, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah I bought it for my step dad and i love it
> I spent like 6 hours playing it on xmas. The Tom Morello Boss is my favourite



Yeah, Bulls on Parade is a great song.  I love Rage.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 27, 2007)

Well Bulls on Parade I've heard a million trillion times, but you know the song you play against him in the battle? That was fucking primo


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here you go for you Guitar Hero fans.

This is unfucking real.







YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah I've watched that a bunch of times.  Its got a ton of hits.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2008)

That reaction shot of the last guy in the beginning was priceless.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 22, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> Give these guys a shot
> http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product_id=230184



AKA: EBGames in Canada.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 22, 2008)

You know what these kids should do, is take all the time they spend playing guitar hero, and actually spend it learning the guitar haha

That's my goal after I beat the expert in GH3 haha


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

Id like to say im above it because ive played guitar for ages, but the truth is i just suck at it and im bitter about the whole experience.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2008)

DontStop said:


> You know what these kids should do, is take all the time they spend playing guitar hero, and actually spend it learning the guitar haha
> 
> That's my goal after I beat the expert in GH3 haha



That kid that beat expert obviously plays for reals, he has good technique.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check this one out, 95% and he's 9!!






YouTube Video


----------



## DontStop (Jan 22, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> After teaching classical guitar for 10 years, this game doesn't interest me at all.  I too will stick with my WoW addiction



I'm really interested in guitar. I want to learn it! My BF wants to teach me, but, i would rather have a pro teach me then someone who plucks away at it every once in awhile


----------



## DontStop (Jan 22, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> That kid that beat expert obviously plays for reals, he has good technique.



Yah, one out of a million

What abut the 9 year old. He brags about his scores within a video game community...i think thats kind of sad


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I'm really interested in guitar. I want to learn it! My BF wants to teach me, but, i would rather have a pro teach me then someone who plucks away at it every once in awhile



A teacher isn't as important as people think, you can become a very skilled guitarist with no traditional lessons.

Practice is second to none, and you have the internet for all the free lessons and theory text you want.

If you really want to play, just pick up a guitar and starting practicing.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats what i want to do


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> If you really want to play, just pick up a guitar and starting practicing.





Helps if you're not tone deaf too. I learned by listening.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Helps if you're not tone deaf too. I learned by listening.



yeaaaaap


----------

